# Правильное написание диагноза



## Поддубный Игорь Николаеви (21 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте,
Уважаемые врачи, требуются ваши рекомендации по оформлению диагноза.
Скажите пожалуйста, как вы описываете скошеный таз (позицию), функциональные блокирования.
Как понимаете диагноз "остеохондроз" не всегда отображает картину заболевания.
Какой терминологии вы отдаете предпочтение при мануальном исследовании?


----------

